# Costs of Berthing Cruise Ships



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

Interested to know how much it costs to berth a cruise ship ?

Oviously location has a big part to play as I come from Sydney I would be interested to know if anyone know the cost to berth in Circular Quay and Darling Harbour.

If anyone has an answer I would like to know if anyone knows the comparison of a ship berthing in Southampton .

Just out of interest what happens if for some reason there is an unexpected delay do the ships have to pay a penalty if their delay is say an hour late.


----------



## AlexBooth (Jan 18, 2007)

From my experience of handling Cruise ships in the Caribbean Basin, we charge the vessel a per passenger a fee to cover all berthing/unberthing costs, customs, port capt, immigration, tea/coffee lady, shoe shine boy, town mayor,police, Navy, Army, Airforce (did I miss anyone ?) etc etc. Where I'm at, rates vary between $10 - $20 per head depending on the port, I think St Kitts (USVI) is the most expensive.


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

As ratepayers in Geelong, Vic, we were given the privilege by the Local council of paying approx A$30,000 for the Statendam (HAL) to moor alongside a wharf for about 12 hours on 7 Jan. This was aborted due to bad weather but we still have to pay the money. Reports say that there were 1300 passengers on board at the time. 

Regards, John


----------

